# Series 2 manual and serial numbers



## Izzy (May 8, 2017)

Hey guys! Long time no post! Lol a while back I had purchased a Bridgeport series 2 and at the time I had looked up and found a website that I could download the manual and another website I could look up the serial number for the year it was made. Today I attempted to find those websites again and can't for the life of me find them!
Does anyone have the series 2 manual I could download or a link to a website with the serial number look up for a series 2? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyM (May 9, 2017)

Have you tried our Download Library?

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/categories/bridgeport.6/

Also, here is a copy of the serial number list I have. I just added it to our downloads library.


----------

